# ATL Herf



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Alright. Time we pull together an ATL Herf. Who's with me?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm a complete newbie here, but I'd be in, if anyone else was interested... of course, I don't have a car here on campus, so my options are kinda limited... but it's a great idea!


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> I'm a complete newbie here, but I'd be in, if anyone else was interested... of course, I don't have a car here on campus, so my options are kinda limited... but it's a great idea!


Which campus is that?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Georgia Tech


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Georgia Tech


You guys have a good radio station. I'm a UGA graduate.

Looks like very few BOTL in the ATL. Will have to try and schedule a herf at a later date.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

yeah.. kinda sad that nobody else here is from the ATL... oh well, if anything ever comes together, I'll be there, for sure... It was a good thought on your part


----------



## sleepyjim (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm game......

Maybe a BBQ/Poker?football/Herf-a-thon.......


Hell anything is good.

Jim


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

sleepyjim said:


> Hell anything is good


agreed... so let's find some more people, and get this thing going!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I have tried to get one going a few times. Lets do it.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> I have tried to get one going a few times. Lets do it.


I'm game. We just need to come up with a place and time. Any suggestions?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I need a road trip, It's been awhile. Signed, interested


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

GhostDawg said:


> I'm game. We just need to come up with a place and time. Any suggestions?


Well, where in Atlanta is everyone? And where in atlanta is cigar friendly?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I need a road trip, It's been awhile. Signed, interested


just adding if you folks will have me?


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

I am in Norcross, about 15 miles ouside perimeter. I know of a place called English which is an English pub styled cigar bar with billiards. There is also the Havana club in Buckhead.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

English is a little over the top.  I live near Norcross. How about I ask my local shop in Dunwoody if they would mind to help us out. Just the hippy in me, but we could do it in a park, or something of that nature. The weather is supposed to stay nice next week.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> English is a little over the top. I live near Norcross. How about I ask my local shop in Dunwoody if they would mind to help us out. Just the hippy in me, but we could do it in a park, or something of that nature. The weather is supposed to stay nice next week.


Outside could be cool, but I also like the idea of having it at a smoke shop. Illuminatus said he goes to Tech, so maybe we could find somewhere in Buckhead that would be central for everyone. I'm game for this week if everyone else is.

What's the story with English? I've never been there, just heard about it from a couple of guys.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

The only smoke shop I know of is Tinderbox in Lenox Mall... I dunno where else we could meet... Depending on where/when, I might be able to steal my friend's car from her and catch up with you guys... keep me informed...


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> The only smoke shop I know of is Tinderbox in Lenox Mall... I dunno where else we could meet... Depending on where/when, I might be able to steal my friend's car from her and catch up with you guys... keep me informed...


If you travel all the way to the tenderbox @ Lenos, there is a much better cigar store next to the disco kroger on Piedmont. I think it is called Cigar Merchant. Really good selection and better prices than Tenderbox (who pays hefty Lenox rent).


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Ahhh yes, but I can ride MARTA directly to Lenox square... MARTA is my only means of transport... *enters into rant about broken mustang and HIGH parking fees*


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

C'mon guys! This thread is dying! Let's bring it back!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Did everyone forget about Five Seasons Micro-Brewery in the Prado off of Roswell Rd. inside I-285? Great beer, food, and a smoke room with two pool tables. Dennis, the owner, does 'gars. We have had great HERFS there in the past!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

The Old Boar said:


> Did everyone forget about Five Seasons Micro-Brewery in the Prado off of Roswell Rd. inside I-285? Great beer, food, and a smoke room with two pool tables. Dennis, the owner, does 'gars. We have had great HERFS there in the past!


sounds good to me... who's gonna come pick me up and bring me there?! :r


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm all for it. We just need to pick a date and make it happen. Also, I think 5 seasons is moving locations. A friend eats their a lot a mentioned it to me a while back.


----------



## CrackerJacket (Sep 8, 2005)

'lo guys.

Looks like I almost missed this thread. I haven't been too active since the 
outage. Then my firewall at work started blocking this site. :c 

A couple of the restaurants in the Buckhead area allow cigars. They may be
a bit pricey though.

Someone really needs to show the young guys where the real cigar stores
are. The Tinder Boxes in Atlanta aren't up to snuff IMHO. I definitely prefer
Cigar Merchant and Blue Havana Cigars.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

CrackerJacket said:


> 'lo guys.
> 
> Looks like I almost missed this thread. I haven't been too active since the
> outage. Then my firewall at work started blocking this site. :c
> ...


Hi Crackerjacket,

You did not miss the outing. We are having a hard time getting it off the ground. What part of town are you in and we can suggest some good shops.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

CrackerJacket said:


> Someone really needs to show the young guys where the real cigar stores
> are. The Tinder Boxes in Atlanta aren't up to snuff IMHO. I definitely prefer
> Cigar Merchant and Blue Havana Cigars.


I guess I tend to agree, the tinderbox is ok, but I've started making my (few and far between) purchases online, I won't need to buy anything for awhile, my secret santa just destroyed me. I don't know where Cigar Merchant or Blue Havana are, but I'll do some research online. The only reason I use the tinderbox at lenox is because I can ride marta there (no car for me).. but if we throw together an ATL Herf, I can probably steal a freind's car for the night, and maybe even convince my roommate to come... so let's get this rolling again!


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Alright guys. We need to make this happen in 06. I suggest a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

:tpd: :tpd: Let's DOO EET!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I got a cigar shop in Dunwoody I could talk to. With enough notice, I can do a batch of homebrew for the event.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> I got a cigar shop in Dunwoody I could talk to. With enough notice, I can do a batch of homebrew for the event.


That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

On January 14th, starting at 1800 Hours, that 6 P.M. for you civilians, we will light the Nedo13 Smoking Lamp at Five Seasons. Young Sgt Terry Canedo is going to the Middle East Disneyland to straighten thing out in June. He is departing GA. at the end of January. All Active, Reserve, Retired Marines and other Active and Retired Service personnel, as well as all you civilians are invited to join us for this smok'en, drink'en, eating affair. Dress/Mess uniforms are not authorized. Bring your own smokes to smoke/trade and give to Nedo13. If we are still standing-at-ease when 5 Seasons closes, we are headed to Mardi Gras for some Bare Foot Ballet and Table Top Military Manuevers, codeword: Operation Speedo Nedo. Volunteers only. What happens on the 14th, Stays at 5 Seasons and Mardi Gras and will seen on Good Morning America, Sunday morning.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Sounds good to me. Illuminatis, can you borrow, beg, steal a car to make it? Maybe the solar team will lend you one of their experimantal cars?


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Alright guys, I am going to make one last attempt to revive this Herf. I sat we make plans to meet on the 28th of this month. That's two weeks from now so everyone can adjust schedules accordingly.

I am open to time and place but figure maybe 6-7 pm. I know some people don't have cars but maybe we can coordinate a marta pickup as necessary.

Let's make this happen guys! Show everyone how the BOTLs do it in the ATL!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Tonight is the Night. Five Seasons Microbrewery in the Prado, 6 PM. It's the Fsarewell Herf for Sgt. Terry Canedo going to the BIG SAND BOX in Iraq. Later, Mardi Gras for Table Top Manuevers, and Bare Foot Ballet.


----------

